# encabritarse



## bondia

Hola, bones tardes a tothom..
Algú em podria dir com es diu en català "encabritarse" (paraula castellana que vol dir que un cavall aixeca les potes de devant)
Gràcies, es la primera vegada que vinc al forum català! Si voleu corregir les meves (moltes) faltes, em fareu un favor! Salut, i fins aviat


----------



## Agró

bondia said:


> Hola, bones tardes bona tarda a tothom..
> Algú em podria dir com es diu en català "encabritarse" (paraula castellana que vol dir que un cavall aixeca les potes de devant)
> Gràcies, es és la primera vegada que vinc al forum català! Si voleu corregir les meves (moltes) faltes, em fareu un favor! Salut, i fins aviat


Hola, benvingut.
L'acció que descrius s'anomena *piafar *(tant en català com en castellà).
A més el verb *encabritar-se*, en català, també vol dir el mateix, "alzinar-se dreçant-se sobre les potes del darrere". (IEC)


----------



## bondia

Agró said:


> Hola, benvingut.
> L'acció que descrius s'anomena *piafar *(tant en català com en castellà).
> A més el verb *encabritar-se*, en català, també vol dir el mateix, "alzinar-se dreçant-se sobre les potes del darrere". (IEC)


 
Moltes gràcies. He mirat "piafar" al WRF diccionari castellà i no apareix..


----------



## anachevere

"Piafar" apareix tant a l'edició online del diccionari de la Real Academia Española com a la de l'Enciclopèdia Catalana.

Volia penjar els enllaços, però no sóc prou veterana a WordReference. El sistema em demana haver escrit un mínim de 30 missatges abans de permetre'm posar-hi enllaços a altres pàgines web. Algú podria fer-ho per mi, si us plau? 

De tota manera, teclejant DRAE i Enciclopèdia Catalana a un buscador, els trobaràs fàcilment.

En qualsevol cas, pel que he llegit, sembla que *piafar *és aixecar primer una pota i després l'altra, deixant-les caure tot seguit.

En canvi, *encabritar-se *seria aixecar totes dues alhora.


----------



## bondia

Agró said:


> Hola, benvingut.
> L'acció que descrius s'anomena *piafar *(tant en català com en castellà).
> A més el verb *encabritar-se*, en català, també vol dir el mateix, "alzinar-se dreçant-se sobre les potes del darrere". (IEC)


 
No es "alçar-se"? Gràcies per tot!


----------



## bondia

anachevere said:


> "Piafar" apareix tant a l'edició online del diccionari de la Real Academia Española com a la de l'Enciclopèdia Catalana.
> 
> Volia penjar els enllaços, però no sóc prou veterana a WordReference. El sistema em demana haver escrit un mínim de 30 missatges abans de permetre'm posar-hi enllaços a altres pàgines web. Algú podria fer-ho per mi, si us plau?
> 
> De tota manera, teclejant DRAE i Enciclopèdia Catalana a un buscador, els trobaràs fàcilment.
> 
> En qualsevol cas, pel que he llegit, sembla que *piafar *és aixecar primer una pota i després l'altre, deixant-les caure tot seguit.
> 
> En canvi, *encabritar-se *seria aixecar totes dues alhora.


 
Moltes grácies!


----------



## Agró

bondia said:


> No es "alçar-se"? Gràcies per tot!


Alzinar-se=Alçar-se, Redreçar el cos
De res...


----------



## ddent

bondia said:


> Hola, bones tardes a tothom..
> Algú em podria dir com es diu en català "encabritarse" (paraula castellana que vol dir que un cavall aixeca les potes de devant)
> Gràcies, es la primera vegada que vinc al forum català! Si voleu corregir les meves (moltes) faltes, em fareu un favor! Salut, i fins aviat




"For the record", jo utilitzo molt sovint el diccionari en línia del Termcat (termcat.cat). En aquest cas:

_ca_  encabritar-se, v pron
_es_  encabritarse
_fr_  cabrer, se
_en_  rear, to

 Definicions 
*ca:* Posar-se dret, un cavall, sobre les potes de darrere.


----------



## bondia

ddent said:


> "For the record", jo utilitzo molt sovint el diccionari en línia del Termcat (termcat.cat). En aquest cas:
> 
> _ca_ encabritar-se, v pron
> _es_ encabritarse
> _fr_ cabrer, se
> _en_ rear, to
> 
> Definicions
> *ca:* Posar-se dret, un cavall, sobre les potes de darrere.


 
Moltes gràcies, i benvingut(da)


----------

